# Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?



## huntertech (13. Mai 2011)

*Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Hallo,
nur aus reinem Interesse mal: Wofür genau gibts die großen Gehäuseriesen überhaupt? Mein HAF 922 zum Beispiel zählt zu den größeren Midi-Towern und ich habe da mehr als genug Platz für überlange Grafikkarten, viele Festplatten/Laufwerke, die Belüftungsmöglichkeiten sind super und auch eine kleine WaKü würde ich noch gut unterbringen können. Habe das Gefühl, die Big Tower wären nur für Triple- und Quad-Radiatoren gebaut worden.

Oder seht ihr da noch andere Vorteile?


----------



## Klegolas (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Hallo 

Für grosse Radiatoren kann es sehr nützlich sein, über einen guten Big-Tower zu verfügen. Natürlich auch für die grossen Mainboards E-ATX/XL-ATX.
Meiner Meinung nach, ist es aber zum grössten Teil nur Show (Freude an grossen Gehäusen mit viel bling bling) 

Grüsse

Klegolas


----------



## huntertech (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Eine große Show, die mit unpraktischen Maßen und einem hohen Gewicht erkauft wird.


----------



## Vaykir (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

für mehr platz natürlich 

habe schon seit über 10 jahren big tower und noch nie nen midi oder sogar nen mini gehabt. ich steh einfach net auf klein


----------



## X6Sixcore (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Ich persönlich glaube, dass die Big Tower ein Relikt vergangener Tage sind.

Denk' mal zurück, wie wenig Platz Midi Tower da hatten.

Heute werden die wohl, wie von Dir angedeutet, nur noch für raumfüllende WaKüs gebraucht.

Guck ich mir mein Antec P193-V3 an, bin ich mit der Größe als Midi Tower auch sehr zufrieden.
Das hat Platz wie ein Big Tower von Anno Dazumal und ist dennoch kaum größer, als ein Midi Tower zu der Zeit.

Ich habe alle drei Größen ja hier stehen.

Ein kleineres Gehäuse als das Antec kommt mir einfach nicht mehr auf den Tisch, vor allem, wegen der enormen Tiefe.

MfG


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*



huntertech schrieb:


> Eine große Show, die mit unpraktischen Maßen und einem hohen Gewicht erkauft wird.


 
Na so schlimm ist es mit dem Gewicht nun auch wieder nicht


----------



## Jimini (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Wieso gibt es RAID0 aus mehr als zwei SSD? Wieso gibt es CPUs, die nur 2% schneller sind aber 20% mehr kosten? Weil es Leute gibt, die so etwas WOLLEN. Sie brauchen es nicht unbedingt, aber sie WOLLEN es. Die wenigsten haben wirklich Bedarf an einem riesigen Gehäuse - mich eingeschlossen, mir reichen mittlerweile kleine Midis oder schicke Cubes locker aus. Wobei ich gestehen muss, dass ich bei der Planung meines Fileservers auch überlegte, ob ich einen Bigtower nehmen soll, weil da einfach höllisch viele Laufwerke reinpassen 
Was das Gewicht angeht - das ist mir eigentlich total egal. Meine Kisten stehen eh nur rum und werden nicht bewegt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## huntertech (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

@Vaykir: Wenn du so ein Big Tower Fan bist, kannt du uns dran teilhaben lassen? Kaufst du die einfach wegen dem Aussehen und der Wirkung von großen gehäusen oder hat das auch einen tieferen Sinn?


----------



## p00nage (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Ich bin von nem Bigtower auf was kleines umgesteigen, und der 402er Radi hat da besser gepasst als er im großen gepasst hätte . Denk ist einfach ne Geschmackssache, ich wollte zb einfach ma was kleineres haben und die Herausforderung da alles unter zu bekommen.


----------



## Klegolas (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Ich bin ein Big-Tower Fan, weil ich einen sehr grossen Wert auf das Kabelmanagement lege, und das schaffe ich nun mal nur bei Big Tower Gehäusen


----------



## huntertech (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Ok. Also zusammenfassend würde ich daraus schließen: Einige ziehen einen wirklichen nutzen (WaKü, Kabelmanagement, ...), für die meisten ists einfach das Design 

Hat mich wohl leider auch angesteckt *haben will NZXT Phanom*


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*



huntertech schrieb:


> Ok. Also zusammenfassend würde ich daraus schließen: Einige ziehen einen wirklichen nutzen (WaKü, Kabelmanagement, ...), für die meisten ists einfach das Design
> 
> Hat mich wohl leider auch angesteckt *haben will NZXT Phanom*


 
Das NZXT Phantom ist doch auch ein tolles Case


----------



## Klegolas (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Das Gehäuse ist sicher spitze, ist für mich aber zu futuristisch (a la 2055).  Ich stehe eher auf einfach und schlichtes. Aber auch dort sind Geschmäcker verschieden


----------



## Hatuja (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Ich habe einen Bigtower, damit das ganze Gerümpel überhaupt ins Gehäuse passt.
Damit mein PC leise ist, habe ich große Kühlkörper auf CPU und GPU und darauf sehr große Lüfter.
Dann brauche ich halt viele 5.25 Zoll- Schächte. Habe da 4 Festplatten, die in 5.25 Zoll Schächten völlig entkoppelt sind, dazu ein SATA-Quickport, eine Lüftersteuerung und noch meinen DVD Brenner. 
Das braucht halt alles Platz. In einen Miditower bekommst du das nicht rein. Man würde das vielleicht auch in ein großen Meditower bekommen, aber dann brichst du dir die Finger beim bauen und überall hängen dann noch Kabel Kreuz und Quer.


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Na komm eher 2054


----------



## Klegolas (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Na komm eher 2054


 
sry muss mich korrigieren: Eindeutig das Jahr 2053


----------



## sonnenvogel (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Schon lustig dieses Thema über Sinn oder Unsinn von der größe der Gehäuse.Jeder einzelne kauft sich doch wohl das Gehäuse das seinen bedürfnissen entspricht,ob es nun der Optik oder dem Nutzfaktor des jenigen entgegenkommt.Habe selbst schon einige Gehäuse genutzt bzw.nutze sie immer noch und für mich haben Bigtower den nötigen Platz um Hardware ohne gefummel ordenlich einzubauen und zu betreiben.Da diese PC's ihren festen Platz haben kommt es auch nicht auf das Gewicht an und aufs aussehen sondern um  den Nutzfaktor.Aber wie schon geschrieben jeder soll  es für sich entscheiden welche Art von Gehäuse er braucht und was er dafür ausgibt.


----------



## TZocker (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Das Argument 

Damit man einen hat xD fehlt noch.

Für 7 Festplatten @ 2 Tb das wärendann 14Tb ^^ da kann keine NAS mehr mithalten.

Naja als Möbelstück (Mein Pc ist größer wie mein Bildschirm xd(Bitfenix Colossus))

Für 230mm² Lüfter und nen SilverArrow (in meinen Microatx PC passt der nicht^^)

Es ist fast unmöglich den Pc unabsichtlich zu verschieben bzw umzuschmeißen bei über 20kg^^


----------



## Klegolas (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*



TZocker schrieb:


> Das Argument
> 
> Damit man einen hat xD fehlt noch.
> 
> ...


 
Die Leute übertreibens immer


----------



## PommesmannXXL (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Ich steh auf Bigtower, weil:

-bessere Belüftungsmöglichkeiten
-bessere Wakü-Möglichkeiten
-einfach mehr Platz

Die Optik spielt natürlich auch eine große Rolle, und die ist bei Bigtowern einfach besser


----------



## huntertech (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Sooo viele Fanboys ^^ Dann danke ich mal, evtl. schließ ich mich euch ja auch noch an *will Phantom haben*


----------



## seltsam (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Weil ein Big Tower mehr Eindruck bei Ahnungslosen Besuch macht ! 
Ich finde auch so,das die was hermachen.Hab selber einen Haf 932,nur gegen meine Freundin stink ich ab,die hat ein umgebautes Servergehäuse aus richtig dicken Metall,das Ding wiegt deutlich mehr als meiner und der hat schon circa 16 kg.


----------



## Own3r (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Ich will auch nicht mehr auf einen Bigtower verzichten, da er einfach genug Platz bietet für die ganze Hardware (und deren Kabel ) und dann immernoch eine gute Belüftung bietet. Ich habe das Coolermaster HAF-X und es ist zwar ein Bigtower, allerdings finde ich ihn nicht zu groß und auch nicht zu klein - also genau richtig !


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Ein Big Tower braucht man für Big Hardware, die durch die meisten Big Tower's besser gekühlt werden können. Die meisten Big Tower ab 100€ haben 230mm Lüfter, was einer von vielen vorteilen bietet sowie besseres Kabelmanagement usw...


----------



## sp01 (14. Mai 2011)

Heute Reich ein midi vollkommen. Früher hatte er einfach mehr Luft - wakü war seer selten.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*



huntertech schrieb:


> Sooo viele Fanboys ^^



Warum Fanboys ? Dann sag mir mal bitte einen Miditower, der ansatzweise solch gute Belüftungsmöglichkeiten wie das HAF-X hat. Richtig, keiner. Bigtower haben schon ihre Vorteile


----------



## FunBenedikt (14. Mai 2011)

Klegolas schrieb:
			
		

> grössten Teil nur Show (Freude an grossen Gehäusen mit viel bling bling)



kann ich nurzustimmen


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*



FunBenedikt schrieb:


> kann ich nurzustimmen


 
 Fail!

Schon alleine wegen einer Wakü würde ich einen Big Tower vorziehen. Mehr Platz für größere Radi's. Preis und Leistung sind besser als bei Midi's.


----------



## huntertech (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*



adiovans111 schrieb:


> Warum Fanboys ? Dann sag mir mal bitte einen Miditower, der ansatzweise solch gute Belüftungsmöglichkeiten wie das HAF-X hat. Richtig, keiner. Bigtower haben schon ihre Vorteile


 Weil hier fast alle Big Tower.Fans sind 

Ich habe ja mein Haf 922, da geht auch je oben, in die Seite und vorne ein 200mm-Lüfter, unten und hinten nochmal 120er. Und sooo viel Unterschied zu einem Big Tower kann ja da nicht sein


----------



## k.meier (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

<--auch ein Big Tower Fan. Ich hab früher viel Computer gebastelt, und man bricht sich die Finger, wenn man das Zeug net richtig einbauen kann. 
Ausserdem kommt immer der WOW Effekt: was hast du net für einen großen Computer!!
lg


----------



## PommesmannXXL (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*



huntertech schrieb:


> Weil hier fast alle Big Tower.Fans sind
> 
> Ich habe ja mein Haf 922, da geht auch je oben, in die Seite und vorne ein 200mm-Lüfter, unten und hinten nochmal 120er. Und sooo viel Unterschied zu einem Big Tower kann ja da nicht sein


 
Ok, und wie siehts beim HAF X aus ? 

Vorne: 230mm
Oben: 2x200mm
Hinten: 140mm
Seite: 200mm


Und wie gesagt, auch wegen der Wakü-Möglichkeiten sind Bigtower besser.
Aber jeder hat einen eigenen Geschmack, daher finde ich diesen Thread auch absolut sinnlos.


----------



## fac3l3ss (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Ich frage mich, warum hier so viele meinen, dass ein großes Gehäuse nur Show ist!?
Ich habe ein Thermaltake Soprano DX (Midi-Tower) und der Platzmangel ist einfach nur schrecklich 
Bald kaufe ich mir einen Big-Tower für ordentliches Kabelmanagement, Festplatten, die nicht dank Platzmangel lose im Gehäuse liegen, NT unter MB, WaKü, allgemein bessere Lüftung.

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## HAWX (14. Mai 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich, warum hier so viele meinen, dass ein großes Gehäuse nur Show ist!?
> Ich habe ein Thermaltake Soprano DX (Midi-Tower) und der Platzmangel ist einfach nur schrecklich
> Bald kaufe ich mir einen Big-Tower für ordentliches Kabelmanagement, Festplatten, die nicht dank Platzmangel lose im Gehäuse liegen, NT unter MB, WaKü, allgemein bessere Lüftung.
> 
> ...



Jo mein Aerocool kommt auch weg man wird den Kabeln nicht mehr her und meine Pumpe wurde auch mehr reingestopft als es Gesund ist


----------



## huntertech (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Dann danke ich mal für alle eure Meinungen!

@adiovans111: So sinnlos finde ich ihn nicht, man kommt ja immer auf Ideen, weswegen man sich etwas neues kaufen möchte. Wollte einfach nur wissen, ob es einen Grund gibt, der auch nmich weiterbringen würde.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Hab ich ja auch nichts gegen, aber dann solltest du es nicht so aussehen lassen als würde es keinen Grund geben einen Bigtower zu nutzen  Bzw. die anderen hier im Thread. Ich sag ja auch nicht "Miditower machen keinen Sinn, es gibt ja Bigtower"


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*



k.meier schrieb:


> Ausserdem kommt immer der WOW Effekt: was hast du net für einen großen Computer!!
> lg


Ist doch wie bei Autos, wenn man etwas kompensieren will. 

Der einzige Tower, mit dem ich mich noch anfreunden könnte, ist das Silverstone FT03. 
Ich habe zur Zeit ein Lian Li V350 und das ist mir noch zu unhandlich, deswegen zieht meine Hardware bald in ein Desktop Gehäuse und sogar da funktioniert die Kühlung. 

Mit dem Kabelmanagemant habe ich auch keine Probleme, liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich normale Hände habe. 
Mein nächster PC wird, falls es mal wieder ordentliche ITX-Boards gibt, noch kleiner. 

Also weg mit dem ganzen ATX Schrott, Technik soll kleiner werden.


----------



## widder0815 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Ich hatte vorher einen Antec Nine Hundred , der nicht gerade klein ist ... aber der Bigtower (Chieftec)  ist einfach der Hammer ... Platz ohne Ende (Niiiiiiie wieder Midi Tower)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malkav85 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Ich persönliche finde das Ansichtssache. In einen Miditower kann ebenso eine effiziente WaKü eingebaut werden wie in einem BigTower. Nur erfordert das im kleineren Gehäuse mehr Kreativität 

Den Chieftec hatte ich auch mal. Sehr massiv (eher höllisch schwer) das Ding


----------



## widder0815 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Den Chieftec hatte ich auch mal. Sehr massiv (eher höllisch schwer) das Ding



Der ist auch aus Einen Block "Stahl" gefeilt worden


----------



## HAWX (14. Mai 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte vorher einen Antec Nine Hundred , der nicht gerade klein ist ... aber der Bigtower (Chieftec)  ist einfach der Hammer ... Platz ohne Ende (Niiiiiiie wieder Midi Tower)



Boah gib mal nen Geizhals Link bitte!
Das ist ja gigantisch...


----------



## widder0815 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*



HAWX schrieb:


> Boah gib mal nen Geizhals Link bitte!
> Das ist ja gigantisch...



Lüfter muß man extra bestellen (Klar bei dem Preis)

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/2d14ce85dd0b25dbcdc6ce9cc116d149


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Ich persönliche finde das Ansichtssache. In einen Miditower kann ebenso eine effiziente WaKü eingebaut werden wie in einem BigTower. Nur erfordert das im kleineren Gehäuse mehr Kreativität
> 
> Den Chieftec hatte ich auch mal. Sehr massiv (eher höllisch schwer) das Ding


Frag mal McZonk, wo überall eine Wakü rein passt.


----------



## Malkav85 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*



widder0815 schrieb:


> Der ist auch aus Einen Block "Stahl" gefeilt worden


 
Und mit Füßen aus Blei, damit er nicht umkippt


----------



## HAWX (14. Mai 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Lüfter muß man extra bestellen (Klar bei dem Preis)
> 
> https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/2d14ce85dd0b25dbcdc6ce9cc116d149



Das kostet ja nicht mal viel, aber kann man auch 120er statt der 92er einbauen?
92er foerdern ja nicht viel und ich haette auch nicht mal einen


----------



## widder0815 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*



HAWX schrieb:


> Das kostet ja nicht mal viel, aber kann man auch 120er statt der 92er einbauen?
> 92er foerdern ja nicht viel und ich haette auch nicht mal einen



Ich betreibe ihn mit einer WaKü , und habe 1x 120mm LianLi Lüfter (natürlich gehn 120mm Lüfter , welches Gehäuse macht das heute nicht xd)


----------



## HAWX (14. Mai 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich betreibe ihn mit einer WaKü , und habe 1x 120mm LianLi Lüfter (natürlich gehn 120mm Lüfter , welches Gehäuse macht das heute nicht xd)



Das dachte ich auch aber warum schreiben die dann 92er


----------



## Leopardgecko (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Ich frage mich, wo die Grenze zwischen Big Tower und Midi Tower gezogen wird.
Bei mir stehen sowohl ein Thermaltake Armor als auch ein Corsair 600T und beide werden als Midi Tower vermarktet.
Wenn die beiden als "Midi" gelten, was ist dann erst "Big"?


----------



## HAWX (14. Mai 2011)

Leopardgecko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich, wo die Grenze zwischen Big Tower und Midi Tower gezogen wird.
> Bei mir stehen sowohl ein Thermaltake Armor als auch ein Corsair 600T und beide werden als Midi Tower vermarktet.
> Wenn die beiden als "Midi" gelten, was ist dann erst "Big"?



Die beide stellen ja auch das obere Ende der Midi-Tower dar. Ist ja mit nem Haf 922 und dem 932 genauso. Das 922 ist zwar ein Miditower aber nicht viel kleiner als der "Grosse Bruder"


----------



## huntertech (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*



HAWX schrieb:


> Die beide stellen ja auch das obere Ende der Midi-Tower dar. Ist ja mit nem Haf 922 und dem 932 genauso. Das 922 ist zwar ein Miditower aber nicht viel kleiner als der "Grosse Bruder"


 
Oh ja, das 922 ist schon ein Koloss mit seinen 8,7kg Leergewicht (für einen Midi-Tower). Schon heftig, in einem Big, was man da für einen irsinnigen Plat hat


----------



## X6Sixcore (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Naja, ich bin vom Big Tower wieder weg, weil der eh nur unter dem Tisch rumsteht bzw. rumstehen muss und da wegen dem Teppichboden vollsifft.

Zudem haben wir Katzen...und was passiert, wenn Katzen etwas nicht passt, kann sich ein jeder Katzenhalter ausmalen...

Das passiert mit einem auf dem Tisch stehenden Midi-Tower nicht so einfach.


Und was das Gewicht angeht: Mein Antec P193-V3 wiegt leer (im Originalzustand!) 19,6kg, jetzt durften es etwa 19kg sein, weil ich da son paar Ecken weg rationalisiert habe.
Dafür passt da auch ein E-ATX-Board rein, wenn ich will...


----------



## 4711 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Moin, bin hier neu, sonst nicht mehr ganz und hoffe nicht zu stören.   

Gerade das unter dem Tisch stehen spricht, neben den bereits genannten Gründen, für einen Big Tower. 
In meinem Alter kann man sich nicht mehr so doll bücken und den Lärm aus dem Brüllwürfel auf dem Schreibtisch möchte man auch nicht mehr ertragen. Der Zugriff auf Schalter und Laden aus der Hüfte, der fehlende Kabelsalat und Lärm, einschließlich des geschaffenen Platzes auf dem Tisch, spricht ganz klar für einen Big Tower.  
Unter meinem Schreibtisch steht seit einer Ewigkeit, ein auf ATX umgebautes Colani Highscreen Gehäuse von Vobis. Inzwischen steht nach zehn Jahren der Wechsel der Innereien an und ich favorisiere, aber auch nur dann, wenn die neue Hardware nicht passen sollte, das erst ab Juni erhältliche Xigmatek Elysium.  

Das Teil finde ich geil.


----------



## HAWX (14. Mai 2011)

4711 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, bin hier neu, sonst nicht mehr ganz und hoffe nicht zu stören.
> 
> Gerade das unter dem Tisch stehen spricht, neben den bereits genannten Gründen, für einen Big Tower.
> In meinem Alter kann man sich nicht mehr so doll bücken und den Lärm aus dem Brüllwürfel auf dem Schreibtisch möchte man auch nicht mehr ertragen. Der Zugriff auf Schalter und Laden aus der Hüfte, der fehlende Kabelsalat und Lärm, einschließlich des geschaffenen Platzes auf dem Tisch, spricht ganz klar für einen Big Tower.
> ...



Willkommen in Forum!
Du stoerst doch nicht das Forum ist doch zum diskutieren da


----------



## huntertech (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Wilkommen in unserer Community 

Fallen euch auf die Schnelle noch andere Gehäuse ein, die dem Bitfenix Colossus oder den MZXT Phantom ähneln? Also ähnlich futuristisch.


----------



## HAWX (14. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Wilkommen in unserer Community
> 
> Fallen euch auf die Schnelle noch andere Gehäuse ein, die dem Bitfenix Colossus oder den MZXT Phantom ähneln? Also ähnlich futuristisch.



Guck mal bei Aerocool Case's mir gefallen sie zwar meistens nicht aber die sind sehr futuristisch.


----------



## X6Sixcore (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Erstmal Willkommen in der Community 4711! (Echt Kölsch Wasser)



4711 schrieb:


> Moin, bin hier neu, sonst nicht mehr ganz und hoffe nicht zu stören.
> 
> Gerade das unter dem Tisch stehen spricht, neben den bereits genannten Gründen, für einen Big Tower.
> In meinem Alter kann man sich nicht mehr so doll bücken und den Lärm aus dem Brüllwürfel auf dem Schreibtisch möchte man auch nicht mehr ertragen. Der Zugriff auf Schalter und Laden aus der Hüfte, der fehlende Kabelsalat und Lärm, einschließlich des geschaffenen Platzes auf dem Tisch, spricht ganz klar für einen Big Tower.
> ...


 

Solange man keine Katzen hat, die alles als ihr Eigentum "deklarieren" müssen, ist das auch völlig okay. Ein Laminat- oder Parkett-Fußboden ist dann aber trotzdem vorzuziehen...

Dein Bigtower ist nicht schlecht, von der Technik her meine ich. Mir gefallen an den alten Vobis-PCs die seitlichen Griffe zum Öffnen ganz gut, mein Bruder hat noch son uralten Miditower von denen. Da kann man schon neidisch drauf sein, die Kiste hat außer am MB nicht viel mehr Schrauben.


----------



## Xion4 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als in einem Midi Tower Hardware einzubauen, da Bewegungsfreiheit = 0 ist. Liegt auch an meinen großen Händen   Hab vom billigen Midi über nen teuren bishin zum Big Tower alles gehabt, und speziell wenn man schnell mal was wechseln möchte ist ein BigTower einfach unverzichtbar.


----------



## sp01 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

chifteg (bigtower) -CS901 wenn ich mich nicht irre- hab ich auch noch rumstehen, die Platzverhältnisse sind im verglich zum CM690 nur klein. Noch ein Argument gegen ein Big war die Portablität zu Lan.


----------



## Fresh Z (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Einen Big Tower braucht man wenn man z.B. ein XL ATX Motherboard hat.

PS: Achte drauf, dass du genug platz unter deinem Schreibtisch hast.


----------



## Manfred_89 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Ein Big Tower hilft gegen "Kabelsalat", was den Luftstrom fördert. Der Platz ist ein nicht zu unterschätzender Vorteil!

Ich muss mir auch einen holen.


----------



## Own3r (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Den Chieftec hatte ich auch mal. Sehr massiv (eher höllisch schwer) das Ding


 
Das kann ich bestärigen! Da finde ich das Coolermaster HAF-X schon besser


----------



## 4711 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*



X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Erstmal Willkommen in der Community 4711! (Echt Kölsch Wasser)
> 
> Solange man keine Katzen hat, die alles als ihr Eigentum "deklarieren" müssen, ist das auch völlig okay. Ein Laminat- oder Parkett-Fußboden ist dann aber trotzdem vorzuziehen...



Das ist der Nachteil an Katzen, die haben keine Besitzer sondern Personal .



X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Dein Bigtower ist nicht schlecht, von der Technik her meine ich. Mir gefallen an den alten Vobis-PCs die seitlichen Griffe zum Öffnen ganz gut, mein Bruder hat noch son uralten Miditower von denen. Da kann man schon neidisch drauf sein, die Kiste hat außer am MB nicht viel mehr Schrauben.



Den Highscreen habe ich beim damaligen PC Dealer meines geringsten Misstrauens als Schrottkiste gesehen und wusste gleich, wir werden richtig dicke Freunde.

Der Tower ist echt nicht so schlecht. Wenn man den sieht, dann fragt man sich, warum es solange gedauert hat, bis die vielen praktischen Lösungen in die Gehäuse der Neuzeit Einzug gehalten haben. Allein der sanft nach unten gleitende Frontschieber, ist nach fast zwanzig Jahren, noch immer eine Augenweide. Einzig das licht-graue Gehäuse und die relativ kleinen 80iger Lüfter passen nicht mehr wirklich in die heutige Zeit.
Sollte die neue Hardware passen und nicht zu warm werden, denke ich über eine sehr dunkelblaue Lackierung/Pulverbeschichtung nach. Geflext und gelötet habe ich bereits genug an dem Gehäuse, so dass sich der Platz für angemessene Lüfter auch noch schaffen lassen wird.

Wie weiter vorn von sp01 geschrieben, spricht gegen einen BigTower eigentlich nur der größere Aufwand beim Transport.


----------



## Antonio (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*



X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin vom Big Tower wieder weg, weil der eh nur unter dem Tisch rumsteht bzw. rumstehen muss und da wegen dem Teppichboden vollsifft.
> 
> Zudem haben wir Katzen...und was passiert, wenn Katzen etwas nicht passt, kann sich ein jeder Katzenhalter ausmalen...
> 
> ...


 
Ein Big tower muss nicht auf dem boden stehen  meiner (NZXT Phantom) steht auf einem Modifizierten Nachttisch links neben mir


----------



## facehugger (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Ich steh auf Bigtower Seit ich mein HAF932 habe, will ich es nicht mehr hergeben. Es war damals (2009) eine Investition, die ich bis heute nicht einen einzigen Tag bereut habe. Platz ohne Ende für die HW, sehr gute Belüftung (die zudem nicht durch übermäßige Lautstärke erkauft wird) und das Kabelmanagement natürlich.

Gruß


----------



## 4clocker (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Ich finde Big Tower praktisch weil man da nix rein quetschen muss.
Pumpe, AGB und noch ein Radi unter den Deckel ohne Platzprobleme


----------



## huntertech (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*



Antonio schrieb:


> Ein Big tower muss nicht auf dem boden stehen  meiner (NZXT Phantom) steht auf einem Modifizierten Nachttisch links neben mir


 
Ah schön, ein Phantom-Besitzer  Mochte mir das Gehäuse auch kaufen und wollte dich dann direkt mal fragen, wie denn so die Lüftersteuerung ist. Ist der Regelbereich auch groß genug oder mehr Spielerei?


----------



## Clawhammer (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

weil man vllt. 2 MoBo's unterbringen kann? Das wär mal ne Idee oder gibbet sowas scho?


----------



## huntertech (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Da brauchst du ein ziemlich großes Gehäuse für ^^


----------



## Painkiller (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Ich hab auch einen Big-Tower. Zum einen wegen dem Platz, zum anderen wegen der Lüftung. --> Antec 1200 
Ich hatte mal einen Midi-Tower, aber in dem wurde mir die Hardware einfach zu warm.


----------



## Clawhammer (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*



huntertech schrieb:


> Da brauchst du ein ziemlich großes Gehäuse für ^^


 
Na wieso? 2 µATX Boards verbrauchen ja ne viel mehr platz wie nen XL ATX Board


----------



## Erzbaron (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Ich hab einen Big Tower (Fractal Design Define XL) weil er einfach tierisch praktisch ist ... viel Platz, brauchbar durchlüftet, gedämmt und gaaaaanz viel Platz 

Midi Tower sind natürlich praktischer aber da ich meinen Rechner nicht durch die Gegend schleppe ist mir das total egal


----------



## huntertech (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Na wieso? 2 µATX Boards verbrauchen ja ne viel mehr platz wie nen XL ATX Board


 
Dann kann ich mir gleich ein E-ATX kaufen und 2 CPUs draufpacken ^^


----------



## Clawhammer (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Nja aber das wäre ja genial weil man könnte 2x ein OS laufen lassen mit einem OS zB oder die eine Seite fürn Freund/Frau what ever und die andere für einen Selbst und nur ein Case


----------



## huntertech (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich schon glaube, dass es ein solches Gehäuse gibt, wäre es doch ein Super Casemod-Projekt


----------



## JonnyB1989 (16. Mai 2011)

Ich bin mehr der Bigtower Fan, mein Rmpage III Extreme is etwas größer und dazu noch Wakü, neben bei soll das Ganze gut bzw. aufgeräumt aussehen. Das geht in nem Midi Tower nicht.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Nja aber das wäre ja genial weil man könnte 2x ein OS laufen lassen mit einem OS zB oder die eine Seite fürn Freund/Frau what ever und die andere für einen Selbst und nur ein Case





huntertech schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich schon glaube, dass es ein solches Gehäuse gibt, wäre es doch ein Super Casemod-Projekt



Es gibt von Mountain Mods das U2-UFO Duality und das Ascension Duality, die genau dafür gebaut wurden. Die haben 2 separate Mainboard Trays, 2 NT Öffnungen usw.

MountainMods.com-Computer Cases-Ascension Duality-Ascension - Duality (Mirror Black Powder Coat) - Original Top

MountainMods.com-Computer Cases-U2-UFO Duality


----------



## Clawhammer (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Ich hatte das eher sogemeint 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Ich hatte das eher sogemeint
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, das wäre in der Tat ein interessantes Projekt


----------



## Clawhammer (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Jo ich bin schon am überlegen


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Ich fände es prima. Ich glaube, dass hat hier im Forum noch niemand gemacht


----------



## Clawhammer (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

jo nja ich bräuchte ein 2tes Mainboardtray


----------



## huntertech (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Ich würde 2 Gehäuse nehmen ^^ Dann seitlich zusammenschweißen und dann halt mit der Tatsache zufrieden sein, dass die Laufwerke immer 2 nebeneinander platziert werden. Sonst hast du nicht genug seitliche Fläche für 2 Boards + Kühler.


----------



## watercooled (16. Mai 2011)

Das gleiche Prinzip verfolgt ja auch Nintendo!

Gamecube+Gamecube=Wii!

Wii+Wii= Verderben aka Wii2


----------



## FanomFrame (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

480er Radis, gutes Kabelmanagment, viel platz, gute kühlung( viele Lüfter) und so weiter
deswegen sind sie aber auch sehr teuer


----------



## alm0st (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Grade in Bezug auf Customkühler und Kabelmanagment hab ich mir schon sehr oft nen Big Tower gewünscht. Was ich mich da schon halb zu Tode gefummelt hab, um alles irgendwie auf Pressung passend in die letzten Ritzen zu drücken...


----------



## 4711 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Was hält dich davon ab, einen zu erwerben?
Wenn man Kosten und Nutzungsdauer mit den restlichen Komponenten eines PC ins Verhältnis setzt, sind Gehäuse eher Schnäppchen.


----------



## sp01 (18. Mai 2011)

Als Schnäppchen würd ich es nicht unbedingt bezeichnen. Wobei die restlich HW im Verhältnis schon teurer ist. Wenn ich mir einen Big anschaffen würde dann sollte er auch was hermachen zb Lian Li oder vergleichbare.


----------



## huntertech (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*



sp01 schrieb:


> Als Schnäppchen würd ich es nicht unbedingt bezeichnen. Wobei die restlich HW im Verhältnis schon teurer ist. Wenn ich mir einen Big anschaffen würde dann sollte er auch was hermachen zb Lian Li oder vergleichbare.



Es gibt schon recht gute Tower (FA 932, NZXT Phantom, ...) für rund 150€, die machen was her, sind gut verarbeitet, sehen nach was aus, Platz hat man auch und die Belüftungsmöglichkeiten reichen in allen Fällen.


----------



## Lolm@n (18. Mai 2011)

Dan sagt mir ein Miditower wo man folgendes intern unterbringen kann:
- 1x fetter 360 mit TFC Turbinen
- 2x slim 240er mit einmal Turbinen und einmal mit standart lüfter 
- 1x fetten 140 
- eine pumpe 
- ein 250er AGB
- bis zu 4 überlange graka's 
- E-Atx Board
- 4 HD's
- ca 6 laufwerke müsste zählen
- ein überlanges NT

--> Obsidian 800D

MfG


----------



## Skysnake (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*



widder0815 schrieb:


> Ich hatte vorher einen Antec Nine Hundred , der nicht gerade klein ist ... aber der Bigtower (Chieftec)  ist einfach der Hammer ... Platz ohne Ende (Niiiiiiie wieder Midi Tower)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 HAHA ich hab den "kleinen" Bruder von dem Gehäuse wie du in meinem Avatar siehst 

Der Big-Tower von Chieftec ist schon RIESIG!  Ich muss sagen, meiner läuft ja glaub unter "Midi" aber das ist nicht wirklich midi. 6+2x3,5" Festplatten, 4x5,25" für optische Laufwerke etc. 1x120mm Lüfter und 4x92mm Lüfter und Platz für ATX-Extended Boards. Leider nur 7 PCI-Slots  DAS ist der einzige Wermutstropfen an dem Gehäuse. Es sollte 8 derer haben. Müsste dafür vielleicht 1cm größer sein und alles wäre geritzt, wobei nicht mal, da an vershiedenen Stellen noch Luft ist. Allein über dem NT ist noch Platz in der Größe eines 5,25" Laufwerks 

Die Hardware hat echt Luft zum atmen in dem Teil. Ich hab mir vor ca. 10-12 Jahren das Gehäuse gekauft und ich bin noch immer SEHR zufrieden damit. ATM stört mich nur ein leichtes Brummen, da er auf dem Schreibtisch steht, und sich dieser altersbedingt teils leicht durchbiegt und somit der Tower nicht mehr sauber steht.... Naja, muss mal ne Holzplatte unter den Tower schieben, dann brummt ja nie mehr was 



widder0815 schrieb:


> Der ist auch aus Einen Block "Stahl" gefeilt worden


 OH JA! 

Das Ding ist wirklich SACK schwer..



Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wo die Grenze zwischen Big Tower und Midi Tower gezogen wird.
> Bei mir stehen sowohl ein Thermaltake Armor als auch ein Corsair 600T und beide werden als Midi Tower vermarktet.
> Wenn die beiden als "Midi" gelten, was ist dann erst "Big"?


 Das ist die beste Frage hier würde ich mal sagen! Leider kamst du mir zu vor, denn ansonsten hätte ich sie gestellt 

Was heutzutage unter Midi-Tower läuft wäre vor 20 Jahren ganz klar ein Bigtower gewesen!

Selbst mein Chieftec läuft ja auch als Midi-Tower, ist aber eigentlich ein kleiner Big-Tower. Wenn man sich so an die Midi-Tower von vor 20 Jahren erinnert, dann hatten die maximal 2x5,25" Schächte, Platz für 2-3 Festplatten, einen 80mm Lüfter und grad genug Paltz für ein ATX-Board. Das wars dann auch schon. Ich hatte in meinem aller aller ersten PC auch so ein Gehäuse (MM PC  ja ich war Jung, ist ja auch schon 15-20 Jahre her )

Also von daher sollte man sich da nicht auf die Herstellerangaben verlassen, denn was Midi-Tower beim einen Hersteller ist, kann schon ein kleiner Big-Tower bei einem anderen sein!

Und zu Gehäuse Preisen. Ich würde 1 mal richitg kaufen, dann hat man auch 10-20 Jahre was von dem Gehäuse so wie ich 

Ich muss mir eigentlich keine Gedanken über neue Hardware machen. Egal ob überlange Graka oder wie jetzt mal kurz 3 neue Festplatten (jetzt dann 5). Dafür ist immer Platz. Nur die PCI-Slots sind eine Archillesferse. Das sind halt nur 7 und für große Boards brauch man halt 8-10. Da ist dann aber nach der langen Zeit wo ich das Gehäuse nutze auch mal ein Neukauf drin. Das neue wird dann wohl mindestens genau so lange halten und sich daher rentieren


----------



## sp01 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Was die Maße angeht kann ich euch nur zustimmen, was vor rund 10J noch als Big Tower durchgegangen ist wäre heute max. ein Midi Tower.
Jo der Obsidia 800D ist ein nettes Teil, hab ich mal im Original gesehen.


----------



## 4711 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*



sp01 schrieb:


> Als Schnäppchen würd ich es nicht unbedingt bezeichnen. Wobei die restlich HW im Verhältnis schon teurer ist. Wenn ich mir einen Big anschaffen würde dann sollte er auch was hermachen zb Lian Li oder vergleichbare.


 
Nehmen wir nur mal den Preis einer Oberklasse CPU, die kostet ca. 150 - 180 Taler, Nutzungsdauer hier im Forum etwa 24 Monate.
Ein vergleichbares Case hält bei sorgfältiger Auswahl, eigentlich die zehnfache Zeit und überlebt somit 5 CPUs. Von den in dieser Zeit dahin geschiedenen Grakas und dem anderen Zeugs will ich gar nicht reden.


----------



## huntertech (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*



4711 schrieb:


> Nehmen wir nur mal den Preis einer Oberklasse CPU, die kostet ca. 150 - 180 Taler, Nutzungsdauer hier im Forum etwa 24 Monate.
> Ein vergleichbares Case hält bei sorgfältiger Auswahl, eigentlich die zehnfache Zeit und überlebt somit 5 CPUs. Von den in dieser Zeit dahin geschiedenen Grakas und dem anderen Zeugs will ich gar nicht reden.


 
Wenn ein Case die *10*-fache Zeit einer CPU überlebt, wie kommst du dann drauf, dass es nur *5* CPUs überlebt? Macht geringfügig keinen Sinn ^^


----------



## 4711 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Ooops, du hast Recht, meinte 10 Jahre, zu schnell Enter gedrückt.


----------



## Lolm@n (18. Mai 2011)

4711 schrieb:
			
		

> Ooops, du hast Recht, meinte 10 Jahre, zu schnell Enter gedrückt.



und oberklasse cpu ist für mich eine XE und die sind 1000€ xD


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Hi!

Ich habe selber auch nen Big Tower, den noch Lackieren lassen da es sich hierbei um einen Chieftec Bigtower handelt, und die im Original Farbton Augen krebs aud dauer erzeugen  
Genommen habe ich den wegen recht viel platz gibt, und man genug möglichkeiten hat Lüfter und Kabel Ordentlich zu verstauen.


----------



## pcfreak26 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Einen Big-Tower für zwei Rechner Gab es von Thermaltake, den Mozart TX!

Wie man auf meinem User-Pic sehen kann setze Ich auch nen alten Big-Tower ein. Der hat die letzten 11 Jahr mir treue Dienste geleistet, hat viele verschieden Systeme beherbergt. Mittlerweile ist er zum 2. mal umlackiert worden, dieses Raucher-Weiss ist auf Dauer zum k....n und zudem habe Ich noch 2 Lüfteröffnungen in die Seitenwand eingearbeitet. Wenn Ich daran denke das der mich Sommer 2000 grade mal 120DM gekostet hat, kommt mir bei den heutigen Zeiten alles hoch was die Preise angeht!


----------



## Skysnake (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Da da gebe ich dir absolut Recht! Die Gehäuse sind wirklich abartig teuer geworden 

Naja, Stahl ist halt inzwischen sogar Mangelware und Aluminium war eh schon immer teuer...


----------



## huntertech (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Gehäuse entwickeln sich ja auch weiter, bekommen viel mehr funktionen und werden immer spezieller. Dazu kommt dann die Inflation ^^


----------



## Keygen (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

wakü braucht platz, ich bereue manchmal auch dass ich keinen bigtower gekauft habe, weil ich dann meine xenon und halogenlichter und mein 2. netzteil verbauen könnte......


hey leute solte ich ein how to 2. netzteil machen?


----------



## widder0815 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Kannst du machen , und darauf hinweisen das die beiden Netzteil an der selben Dose hängen und man das 2. NT immer zuerst einschalten muß ... und beim ausschalten das First NT zuerst


----------



## Keygen (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

kommst drauf an wie man die netzis einsetzt.


----------



## 4711 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*



Lolm@n schrieb:


> und oberklasse cpu ist für mich eine XE und die sind 1000€ xD


 
Für dich, das mag sein. Für die Kirche im Dorf, ist das immer noch HighEnd .


----------



## huntertech (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*



4711 schrieb:


> Für dich, das mag sein. Für die Kirche im Dorf, ist das immer noch HighEnd .


 
Aktuell ja, laut Intel ist das aber nur die Mittelklasse der neuen Generation!


----------



## Jack ONeill (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*



huntertech schrieb:


> Aktuell ja, laut Intel ist das aber nur die Mittelklasse der neuen Generation!


 

Ist aber für alles schnell genug und da braucht es keine 1000€ CPU, auser halt fürs Ego


----------



## s|n|s (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Ist aber für alles schnell genug und da braucht es keine 1000€ CPU, auser halt fürs Ego


 
Ich mag mein Ego  Meinen Geldbeutel aber auch 

Hätte auch mittlerweile lieber einen Bigtower


----------



## huntertech (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Ja. Was mich mal interessieren würde, ist, was in Zukunft mit der Abwärme der Mikrochips wird. Wird sie noch größer, könnten Big Tower und riesige Kühler vielleicht in Zukunft ja sogar Standard werden, andersherum kommt das Kühlungsargument nicht mehr


----------



## X6Sixcore (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Naja, die Gehäuse müssten in Zukunft breiter werden.

Mit den üblichen 22cm kommt man bei Lüftkühlern bald nicht mehr hin, das wird ja jetzt schon eng.

Das müsste meiner Meinung nach irgendwann auf 30cm aufgestockt werden.


----------



## huntertech (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Stimmt. Ist besser, als dauernd längere Gehäuse zu bauen, die mittlerweile auch 40cm-GraKas fassen. Wäre ja ganz nett, nur gibt es solche Karten nicht einmal annähernd.


----------



## Husky (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wofür braucht man einen Big Tower?*

Ich denke viele machen einfach den Fehler und kaufen sich billige Gehäuse. Grundsätzlich steh ich auch eher auf Midi. Ich hab mir das Corsair Graphite 600T geholt. Und hab da genauso ein gutes Kabelmanagement. Man bekommt auch viele Festplatten rein. Mit Wakü wirds natürlich interessanter. Da seh ich die große Stärke der Big Tower. 360er Radis ohne Probleme intern machbar. Dazu schönen AGB, das macht schon was her. Ich hab mir nen 480er Radi ans Seitenteil gemacht, AGB in 5,25 Schacht, Pumpe vor dem Netzteil. Also Platz ist in einem hochwertigen Midi auch vorhanden. Wer sich Tower für 30 Euro kauft darf auch keine Wunder erwarten. Werde mir wohl mal den Corsair Obsidian 800D und einen 360er Radi noch holen und das mal probieren. Mein Fazit: Rein technisch gibts wohl kaum Unterschiede. Vorausgesetzt man bezahlt für Qualität. Bei den Big Towern zählt natürlich mehr Platz mehr Möglichkeiten. Woraus sich natürlich schließt das hier optisch viel mehr möglich ist. Außer dem Grund das sich größere Radis intern unterbringen lassen liegt der Unterschied wie vorher schon erwähnt hauptsächlich am "bling bling".

Edit: Ottonormalanwender. Server sind wieder eine andere Geschichte.


----------

